# General Husbandry and Supplies > DIY Forum >  Converting a Dresser into a cage.

## mitchball

My fiancee and i wanted to build our ball python a permanent house. So we found a $20 dresser at a garage sale and ripped out all the insides.
[IMG][/IMG]

After we got that we went to home depot and bought a 4x8 sheet of polystyrene ($10) and the first 25lb bag of sanded tile grout ($13). Plus some gorilla glue and 4 light fixtures ($2/fixture). When we got home brian started cutting out shapes from the polystyrene.
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

After we cut them out we made the mistake of trying to use acetone to melt down the polystyrene for the more natural look. when that didn't work we went ahead and used a heat gun and it worked much better.
[IMG][/IMG]
Acetone
[IMG][/IMG]
Heat gun

Now that the formations were done we put the backround and floor in. Once we had those glued in we filled in all the holes with 2.5 bottles of foam in a can. ($3.50/can @ home depot).
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
for our waterbowl we went ahead and built it in. some people dont like that but we liked the idea. I went to walmart and got an aluminum dog food bowl ($3). 

Now that all the holes are sealed we started the grout the first 2 layers we did thin layers to get in all the nooks and crannies. then our last 2 layers were pretty thick. We realized though that the thick layers need to be a little thinner than peanut butter as opposed to thick as peanut butter. We ended up using 3 bags of grout.

Layer 1
[IMG][/IMG]

Layer 2
[IMG][/IMG]

Layer 3
[IMG][/IMG]
Also we realized we needed to support our shelves atleast until dried.

Layer 4
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
Also in this picture is our ventilation. We went once again to home depot and got 2 smaller vents ($7 each). We took the face of them off of the framing. Brian drilled 6 2" holes in a zigzag using a hole saw. and then we drilled the vents on the inside of the cage.


This is as far as we have gotten. We are waiting on a shipment of real (airplants) and artificial plants and vines to come in then we will seal it with a non-toxic and non-flammable grout sealer adding the artificial plants as the sealer dries. 

I'll update soon!

Let us know what you think. We were thinking bout building these for the people who dont have time or patience. Would it be worth it???

----------

Miko (01-17-2011)

----------


## cgator

that looks good im actually in the process of doing the same thing but for my bp's in stead i using a entertainment center im making a 3 rack shelf unit where the tv and the bottom draw goes and for the tall section where the spot that hold like the dvd player and radio and stuff like that that is going to be an upright cage and im going to add a jungle carpet ... all with plexi fronts i dont beleive in usuing tubs i like to display my snakes they are my pets ... but your setup looks good cant wait to see when its done ... and ill be sure to post pics of mine when its done ... right now im waiting on flexwatt and the ambition to start it ..lol

----------


## mitchball

We figured using something more horizontal would work for mitch (our ball). He never climbs so i think he'll enjoy being on the ground. we're thinking bout an upright for our crested geckos though. when we get done with this we'll either start an enclosure for a new animal or we'll start one for our cresteds.

----------


## cgator

yea that sounds cool geckos would love something like that ... i thought this one was for your geckos cause of the pics being posted on a gecko site ..sorry ... but yea im trying to start up the entertainment center project cause i need more room and want more bp's ... im still trying to decide if a want a jungle carpet .. or a green tree python for the verticle part of the cage it has no choice but to be for a climber since its a taller than wider section

----------


## mitchball

i posted on both to see the different feedback. i dunno bout combining snakes cause all i've heard is dont and green tree pythons are agressive unless you train them as babies and even then it takes a while to train them and gain their trust

----------


## cgator

they wont be combined im turning the entertainment center into different sections im just using its structure as a guide line .. they will all be in different enclousers .. i was talking about using the tall opening of the entertainment center for an arboreal snake like a jungle or green tree but the rest of the center is going to be divided into section i should get 3 different enclosures from the section that the tv goes into all seperated

----------


## mitchball

Thats pretty cool. Cant wait to see the pictures!

----------


## adam_degel

i like! very clever.. gonna steal some of your idea's  :Good Job:

----------


## Boanerges

I think it looks cool for gecko's  :Good Job:

----------


## mitchball

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

Plants in now for the sliding glass door!!!!!! Michaels rocked my socks!

----------


## het.pied

that is crazy bad ass!

----------


## mitchball

Thanks het! Next we'll find an old entertainment center and convert it then put a red tail boa in it! I like making the cages more so than buying one already built and set up.

----------


## het.pied

gotta love hobbies for the hobby  :Smile:  anything you can build yourself is so much more rewarding then going out and buying it!

----------


## DJ_Bizarre

that setup is so nasty, I need to get started on my own custom one as well, my snake is getting a little large for his tank and I want something to properly display him.

----------


## mitchball

Het: It's definately nice being able to build it like you want and it feels good to know we didn't spend thousands of dollars doing it. lol

DJ: I hope nasty is a good term. lol It's much cheaper doing it on your own. but it is definately time consuming. We've been working on it for a year or so and it's a pain sometimes but our problem is money not time. We had the backround and grout in within a week. and it was painted a week after.

----------


## michelleferguson1971

Do you have pics posted of the finished Product.  I am curious about the front.. Will you be using plexi-glass to make the front?

----------


## ericzerka24

A lot of trial and error when doing a project like that.  Hows the fixed position water bowl?  I originally had one of those in a tank and it was a pain in the you know wat to clean.  Wish I would have made a removable one.

----------


## Vypyrz

That is an awesome looking set-up...  :Good Job: 
I do agree about the water bowl. You could use a utility knife to cut a ring around the top so the shape is still there in the foam to hold a water bowl and still be able to remove it for cleaning. Also, how difficult is it to clean poo and urates out of it?

----------


## sisble50

I've been wondering about using the silk/fake plants from craft stores. Soooo much better of a selection. Just rinse well and add to the enclosure?

----------

